# My First street sale of 2016



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I had my first sale of the year today. A local farmers market. 9AM- Noon. Great sales. Over two times my last years average at this venue. Almost twenty times my space rent. First sale of the year there, is always good. Nice day 88° at noon. Breezy. Sold seven band saw boxes and seven boxes with inlaid images in the lids.. Also sold a bunch of toys and even some crosses. Oh yes, two canes and two stars. I also got one special order. I will be going to this farmers market every Sat all summer long. Well, I will miss a few but will go there whenever I can.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats on the sale. I'm heading to my second carving show of the year next month. Hope to do as well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Man that was great, Jim. I did an indoor sale today and did very little..jut made my booth fee.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

Good to hear Jim. Your work is great. Best of luck.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Great news Jim.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Way to go Mr. Finn. Good luck with the next ones, too.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

That's really great Jim. I barely made my booth rent last week. If I wasn't making specialty shelving for other vendors it would have been a bust. Summer in Texas is a hard time for outside markets. I just cut a deal today with another vendor to put my things in her booth and she will sell for me. I only pay half the booth rent, do my own setup and breakdown. I am looking forward to seeing how this deal works out as it gives me more shop time and a whole lot less down time.


----------

